# Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?

The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!

​
            ​


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread in the Bazaar.  )

KBoards is a fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

[size=14pt]New trailer for _Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Check out our YouTube channel for all our Cairo Jim and Phyllis Wong and other book trailers!

https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCoBgs2ej8YI1U2K7d6v3P1g/videos​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]New trailer for _Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]New trailer for _Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

*An Indian Tale of Incredulity!*​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ​


​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

"If Mr. McSkimming's tongue were more firmly embedded in his cheek he'd risk permanent speech impediment."
-- Australian Book Review 
​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

[size=14pt]_Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA



            ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

An Indian Tale of Incredulity!

​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> An Indian Tale of Incredulity!
> 
> ​


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> [size=14pt]_Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ygIRNkfbuLA
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> _Cairo Jim in Bedlam from Bollywood_ book trailer here:


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

Paperback coming soon!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback edition out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback edition now available also!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

New paperback out now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


New paperback now available!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


New paperback edition available now!


----------



## 9 Diamonds (Oct 4, 2016)

9 Diamonds said:


> From a Bollywood film studio in India, Valkyrian Airways flight attendant Jocelyn Osgood finds herself flung into a subcontinent of intrigue, danger and curries, the likes of which she has never known. But this is only the beginning compared to what awaits her good friend, that well-known archaeologist and little-known poet, Cairo Jim, and his companions Doris the macaw and Brenda the Wonder Camel. Does the jungle really hold all the secrets of magic whispered of by those who believe in such things?
> 
> The 12th bout of suspenseful, breakneck nonsense and inspired whimsy from the man who marches to a rhythm all his own, Geoffrey McSkimming!
> 
> ...


New paperback edition out now!


----------

